# Arthroscopic Biceps Tenodesis



## dshepard (Dec 10, 2007)

We heard that as of 10/1/07 there is a new arthroscopic biceps tenodesis code.  Is this true and if so what is the code?


----------



## D.R.  (Dec 10, 2007)

The New Code Is 29828 For Bicep Tenodesis


----------



## dshepard (Dec 12, 2007)

What date does 29828 take effect?
Thank you


----------



## nikkisgranny (Dec 15, 2007)

I am curious to see this as well as I have to bill for this with a 29999 at the cost for the open procedure.


----------



## nturley (Dec 19, 2007)

29828 was added to CPT 2008. So, it is effective as of date of service 01/01/08.


----------

